# Pregnant mare/foaling questing from new mini owner



## Kristin (May 11, 2020)

Two weeks ago I purchased a mini mare. She is pregnant and I think due soon...however her foaling signs/symptoms seem to come and go...

1- She has had on/off loose stools, However with being new here it could be nerves or the feed switch.
2- she had sticky white in her udder which is fairly full and nipples point out/down. PH test 8's, calcium tests above 400. Milk/colostrum seemed to dip easily a few days ago and now barely a drop.
3- belly has V shape
4 - vulva looks long/relaxed to me
5 - she scratches and puts pressure on her hind end a lot & rolls...but she just seems to be an itchy girl, she rubs her face neck and back on whatever she can often.
6- Saturday there was some (tiny bit) of dried blood on vulva

Any advise or insight?!?


----------



## Kristin (May 11, 2020)

These are pictures from this morning


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 11, 2020)

She sounds close...Glad you are getting liquid to test.... On either side of her vulva, are her muscles soft? (I've always called it a "jello butt" and apparently others do too.)


----------



## Kristin (May 11, 2020)

I hadn't checked that, but I will! Thank you!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 11, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Kristin,

I agree she is getting close. Look for her udder to fill a little more. When you are taking pics next , can you get one standing directly behind her , say 5m back ? This will give us an indication on how the foal is riding.

When you said she was dripping milk, did you mean you could express easily ? Or she was dripping like a tap ? All the rubbing , scratching etc are all perfectly normal. At this late in her pregnancy , she is probably feeling a little uncomfortable


----------



## Kristin (May 11, 2020)

I could squeeze and get "milk" (clear/yellow and fairly sticky), she hasn't dripped on her own yet. The last 2 days I can barely get a couple drips. Today I haven't noticed her doing anything to prepare herself , except that she is not fond of me right now!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 11, 2020)

Looking at that pic, a few good rolls will help to line the foal into position. When you get to this stage of pregnancy, its often behavioural changes that stand out as a sign she is getting close. 

I have one mare like that at the end of her pregnancies, I think she is sick of me checking her udder ect. That, and the fact its getting very uncomfortable for her as the foal is growing, meaning less room as its moving around. 

Thats a good thing she is not dripping milk as the first drink is the most important. Keep us posted and ask away any questions you have


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 12, 2020)

They don't always "drip" milk...And they don't always "wax" either.


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 15, 2020)

Kristin--any baby yet?


----------



## Kristin (May 15, 2020)

Not yet
Her udder looks a bit larger today & she had cow patty type of poops all day and then a regular one this evening
Also, lots of foal movement on the bottom of her belly, in front of her udder.... but nothing else substantial.


----------



## Kristin (May 17, 2020)

Pictures taken just now... I don't see any difference. She has had very soft poops since last night and on/off since Friday.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2020)

Soft manure is often one of the last signs she is getting close. She has definitely "V' 'd more in this pic. 

Not long now


----------



## Kristin (May 19, 2020)

She is very restless tonight, lots of walking back & forth in her stall and going potty a lot.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 20, 2020)

Hi Kristin, she sounds so close! Anything yet?


----------



## Kristin (May 21, 2020)

No foal yet


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 21, 2020)

How is her udder looking?


----------



## Kristin (May 21, 2020)

Thats her udder this AM... Last night, I thought she may be going quietly into labor, so I set my alarm to wake me up each hour and check the camera. She was laying down every other hour and even laid down after breakfast this AM. She was very relaxed the whole time, but I haven't noticed her laying down this much in the 5 prior nights I have had the camera on her.
I finally decided to go ahead and turn her out today and she has been very normal all day.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 21, 2020)

Shes looking really good, I think her udder will fill a little more ( watch for the centre line to disappear and her nipples to point down as it fills) 

wishing you a safe foaling


----------



## Kristin (May 21, 2020)

Ok... Will do! Thank you!!


----------



## MerMaeve (May 23, 2020)

Kristin, any baby yet? Good luck if not!


----------



## Kristin (May 24, 2020)

Nope....still happening that every time she shows signs, they just stop


----------



## Taz (May 25, 2020)

Baby yet?


----------



## Kristin (May 25, 2020)

Nope
All signs of foaling have gone away for the past couple days...today the has cow pie poops again and seems grumpy


----------



## Taz (May 25, 2020)

Oh poor you. She can't hold out much longer, good luck!


----------



## Kristin (May 25, 2020)

I hope not! I think she might be trying to make me crazy


----------



## Taz (May 26, 2020)

I think that's a specialty of theirs! Mines been coming and going for about 7 1/2 weeks now but not looking nearly as ready as yours. hang in, she'll get there!


----------



## Kristin (May 26, 2020)

Taz said:


> I think that's a specialty of theirs! Mines been coming and going for about 7 1/2 weeks now but not looking nearly as ready as yours. hang in, she'll get there!


OH MY.. 7.5 weeks! Its been 3.5 weeks now for me thinking it was time.... I keep telliny myself it shouldn't be much longer!


----------



## Taz (May 26, 2020)

It can't be much longer. From the pictures it looks like the foals in position and waiting.


----------



## Kristin (May 26, 2020)

Thank you! I hope so!
I took these pictures this AM...


----------



## Taz (May 26, 2020)

Have you tried bribing her? LOL. She looks much more ready than mine and I'm hoping for something to happen in the next couple of days, or weeks depending on how contrary she's wanting to be.


----------



## Kristin (May 27, 2020)

I try sweet talking her and the baby daily


----------



## MerMaeve (May 27, 2020)

Kristin said:


> I try sweet talking her and the baby daily


LOL Is it working?


----------



## Kristin (May 27, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> LOL Is it working?


Noooo!
She just knows I am crazy now!!


----------



## Taz (May 27, 2020)

Hahaha!!! I've been trying that and bribes, not working for me either.
You're mare looks so close, baby just has to say he/she's ready. What;s she testing at?
What's dad like?


----------



## Kristin (May 28, 2020)

I was testing 1-2x a day, because a local mini breeder said I should and that she looked so close...but I stopped that about a week and a half ago, I did test 2 days ago and she was still high.
I bought her already breed and wasn't given much info at all as to dates.
Dad is a bucskin and white pinto. Very cute little guy, unfortunately I don't have pictures (I saw him when I picked Trixie up, but didnt think to take any pictures).
Here are pics of her this AM, I don't see any changes from 2 days ago and she hasn't shown me and signs of anything


----------



## Taz (May 28, 2020)

Oh I feel the pain..... Will the breeder you got her from give you any info on what her normal routine is before foaling? Assuming this isn't her first. 

With that dad she could be cooking up some interesting colour. 

I keep thinking of a story I read about a quarter horse mare. She looked ready and her owner took holiday time off a week before and a week after her due date so she would be home and not miss anything. They were getting up and checking her through the night. No baby by the time she had to go back to work. Kept checking every night. Got to her breed date and still no baby. At that point they were really tired and gave up checking at night and were thinking it was never going to happen. A month after her breed date they found a healthy foal up and nursing in the stall. It will happen, but on the foals timing.....


----------



## Kristin (May 28, 2020)

Thats so funny! I go back to work on 6/8 & at this point I am just sure her foal will be born that week!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2020)

Now that you have said it, she probably will foal then. hhahahahaha

Has she been rolling heaps ? And are you noticing any behavioural changes ?


----------



## Kristin (May 28, 2020)

She rolls a few times a day and has been doing that since we got her (a little over a month ago). No real behavior changes in the last few days, she just seems sleepy, but its been pretty hot here.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 2, 2020)

PH was 7.5 last night and 7.2 this afternoon.... Hoping she starts moving things along!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 2, 2020)

She is adorable!!! I can't wait to see her baby!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 2, 2020)

Thank you!! I will definitely post pictures!!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 3, 2020)

Kristin, baby yet?


----------



## Kristin (Jun 3, 2020)

Nope
She was up and down quite a bit between 3:30 and 5 AM and her udder looks quite full today. She is turned out in her paddock now, relaxed and standing/napping.


----------



## Taz (Jun 3, 2020)

Hang in there, it can't be much longer. I know, how many times have you heard that, LOL!!
I think you're closer than the rest of us at least!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 3, 2020)

shes getting there (slowly) lol


----------



## Kristin (Jun 4, 2020)

PH is 7.2 tonight and my teenage daughter was out with me walking Trixie and said "woah, her udder looks huge"!


----------



## Taz (Jun 4, 2020)

Getting there!!!!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 23, 2020)

Trixie had a colt last night!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 23, 2020)

precious!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 24, 2020)

Congratulations!!!


----------

